# Cast Iron Buns



## Devo1 (Apr 10, 2021)

Using the old cast iron frying pan for some fresh buns.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 10, 2021)

Those look great.  Bread kicks my butt and I can't eat very often.  I have a sourdough and one dinner roll recipe that comes out good but more times than not when I try a new recipe it fails.  I just not a baker!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 10, 2021)

Very nice .


----------



## radioguy (Apr 10, 2021)

Those look pretty tasty!  Thanks for sharing.  
RG


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2021)

Nice Buns, Devo!!
Look Great!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 10, 2021)

Looks great! Just love fresh baked buns and  bread!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 10, 2021)

I'll bet they didn't last long.


----------



## forktender (Apr 14, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Those look great.  Bread kicks my butt and I can't eat very often.  I have a sourdough and one dinner roll recipe that comes out good but more times than not when I try a new recipe it fails.  I just not a baker!


I'm the same way Brian, I just don't know enough and following recipes go completely against how I was taught to cook.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 14, 2021)

Devo1 said:


> Using the old cast iron frying pan for some fresh buns.


Hey there old friend.

Can you share the recipe...plz


----------



## Devo1 (Apr 15, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Hey there old friend.
> 
> Can you share the recipe...plz



Really not much to the recipe. I use the original recipe from Sonny's sweet bread starter that was given to me from him on the bradley forum many years ago. This recipe is for a bread starter and I am sure even a sour dough starter would work just fine. The only thing I do different is I let the dough rise several times during the day and punch it down then off to the fridge over night. Next day I form the buns into balls about 200-250 grams. Place them in your desired pan and cover them and let them rise most of the day. This to me makes them real fluffy and light. Here is the dough instructions. You dough rise times might be different where you live.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 15, 2021)

I spoke with Sonny couple months ago, not doing good.

Thanks


----------



## Devo1 (Apr 15, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I spoke with Sonny couple months ago, not doing good.
> 
> Thanks



Ya I was wondering how he was getting along. He went through a rough time with the heart and I was hoping he would be fine. You know as I do every picture you saw of him he had a smoke hanging out of his mouth. Sooner or later it catches up to ya.


----------



## Devo1 (Apr 15, 2021)

One other thing I can add to the recipe and that has to do with internal temps of the bread or buns. I bake my bread at 300 F. Depending on bread or buns the time can run from 18- 40 minutes. I just use my Classic Super-Fast® Thermapen® and remove from the oven when the IT is between 200-210 F.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes he is about lost with his eye sight also.
I have a pic at my bbq when we lived in Savannah. Sonny talking with my son after his second deployment. Sonny was explaining to him about starters and how he bakes and dries the starter.


----------



## ofelles (Apr 15, 2021)

I thought you were just bragging when I saw the tittle.


----------

